# My Brothers 318 coupe (few mods) ;)



## Mr.M (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres my brothers coupe, with a few mods:-

Angel Eyes.
Leather.
5 series spolier.
Front spoiler.
Alpina Alloys.
Lowered.
Flush rear end.
Lexus lights (going soon)
Light Brows.
Full Zebring exhaust
Side vents
Rear window spoiler.
Custom Car Mats etc........


















comments please?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Mr.M said:


> comments please?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Mr.M said:


> Heres my brothers coupe, with a few mods:-
> comments please?


Not tellin' you!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Im speechless :eeps:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

LMC said:


> Not tellin' you!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Mr.M said:


> Heres my brothers coupe, with a few mods:-
> 
> Angel Eyes.


 :dunno:



> Leather.


 :thumbup:



> 5 series spolier.


I see nothing from a 5er on that car.



> Front spoiler.


 



> Alpina Alloys.


Not bad.



> Lowered.


 :eeps:



> Flush rear end.


 :tsk:



> Lexus lights (going soon)


 



> Light Brows.


No comment.



> Full Zebring exhaust


 :snooze:



> Side vents


 :loco:



> Rear window spoiler.


 :bawling:



> Custom Car Mats etc........


 :thumbdwn:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Im pretty much agreeing with EVERYTHING sarafil has to say...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Sorry man, but this car is..... : puke:


----------

